# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: مجموع "شرح ديوان المتنبي" و "طرائف الطرف وظرائف النطف"

## أحمد البكري

شرح ديوان المتنبي
للواحدي 
 
 
....... وفضل من بينها اللغة العربية إذ خصها بخصائص ليست لغيرها من اللغة وجعل فضلها في أقصى الغايات حين أنزل القرآن العظيم وبعث الرسول اللذين جعلهما عربيين فشرفت بهما اللغة العربية وثبتت لها الفضيلة والمزية هو الآله القادر الجبار يخلق ما يشآء ويختار له الحمد عليا كبيرا وصلواته على المبعوث بشيرا ونذيرا محمد وآله واصحابه وسلم تسليما كثيراً.
أما بعد فان الشعر أبقى كلام وأحلى نظام وأبعده مرقىً في درجة البلاغة وأحسنه ذكرا عند الرواية والخطابة وأعلقه بالحفظ مسموعا وأدله على الفضيلة العزيزة مصنوعا وحقا لو كان الشعر من الجواهر لكان عقيانا أو من النبات لكان ريحاناً ولو أمسى نجوما لما خمد ضيآؤها أو عيونا لما غار مآؤها فهو ألطف من در الطل في أعين الزهر إذا تفتحت عيون الرياض غب المطر وأرق من أدمع المستهام ومن الراح ترقرق بماء الغمام وهذا وصف أشعار المحدثين الذين تأخروا عن عصر الجاهلية وعن نأنأة الإسلام إلى ايام ظهور الدولة العباسية فأنهم الذين أصبح بهم بحر الشعر عذبا فراتا بعد ما كان ملحا أجاجاً وأبدعوا في المعاني 
 
 

 
طرائف الطرف وظرائف النطف 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أما بعد حمدُ الله أولى ما أفتتح به كل مقال والصلاة على نبيه المصطفى محمد وآله خير آل
فإني أردت أن أجمع طرفا من الطرف من درة تاج وواسطة العقد وما خلص على سبيل النقد
أكثرها لأهل العصر والقريبي العهد ممن أدركنا زمانه وقرأت عليه ديوانه .... 

http://unitproj1.library.ucla.edu/dlib/minasian/browse.cfm?ms=0013&id=0004

----------


## أحمد البكري

طرائف الطرف وظرائف النطف

http://uploading.com/files/m8bf79cb/ttraaef.rar/









ttraaef.rar - 20.5 MB

http://uploading.com/files/m8bf79cb/ttraaef.rar/

----------


## أحمد البكري

طرائف الطرف وظرائف النطف

39 ورقة

http://verzend.be/cor4463mk9tv/ttraa...f_mkh.rar.html

من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى -جزاه الله تعالى خيرا- 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=314744





> رقم الحفظ: 4551
> الفن: أدب
> العنوان: طرائف الطرف وظرائف النطف
> عنوان آخر: الطرائف والظرائف
> المؤلف: الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن أحمد الحارثي البكري البغدادي ، البارع
> تاريخ وفاته: 524هـ / 1130م
> شهرته: البارع
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> تاريخ النسخ: 772هـ
> ...











طرائف الطرف


الحسين بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب البارع

3 ورقات منه .....

عارف حكمت / مجموع 167



http://aljazi.org/hamza/traef.rar

من:
http://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3526




مخطوط : 
طرائف الطرف 
الحسين بن محمد الحارثي الشهير بالبارع البغدادي 
(ت524هـ) 


المصدر كتابخانة مجلس شورى ايراني
عدد الاوراق : 47

http://www.aljazi.org/taib/man/ir/taraif-toraf.pdf

من:
http://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5632

----------


## أحمد البكري

> مخطوط : 
> طرائف الطرف 
> الحسين بن محمد الحارثي الشهير بالبارع البغدادي 
> (ت524هـ) 
> 
> المصدر كتابخانة مجلس شورى ايراني
> عدد الاوراق : 47
> 
> http://www.aljazi.org/taib/man/ir/taraif-toraf.pdf
> ...


الملف كصور مفردة:

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/3qIILSN1/0/blob?download
أو
http://uppit.com/d249mjam87jt/ttraaef_a_tturf_.rar
أو
http://ryushare.com/sfbrio5ussy4/ttraaef_a_tturf_.rar
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/7snj51ughnm4
أو
http://hugefiles.net/iy3pjbdad0tu

----------

